# Classical Music: Essential Collection APP



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This is an app from Amazon's Android App store, not an MP3 - 99 cents "for a limited time" - regularly $2.99. I probably have almost all the music (from Amazon) in MP3 format, but the Wikipedia connection is interesting.

Product Description
Do you like to enjoy great music while you study, work, commute or simply want to relax?

Do you want to listen to the best music ever composed in history but don't know how to start?

Have you been searching for a decent classical music app but failed miserably?

If you said YES to any of the above, then you're in luck! The Clock Ticker team proudly introduces Classical Music: Essential Collection, featuring the 100 greatest classical music masterpieces ever composed in history! Listen to the sensational work of the greatest composers at top quality anywhere, anytime!

"Music and rhythm find their way into the secret places of the soul" - Plato

LIMITED TIME OFFER

For a Limited Time Only, you can have in your pocket the BEST classical music collection of all time at not 10%, 20% or 30%, but 40% OFF!

100 handpicked masterpieces to conveniently enjoy anywhere, anytime even without internet connection!

Great audio/visual experience with top quality music and stunning user interface!

Heard of that classical music piece a million times but just don't know what it is? Now you can have the answer right away!

Great background music for any activity! Whether it's work, travel, study or if you simply want to relax.

Learn all about your favourite composer from Wikipedia with just one click!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks pretty neat, Meemo, thanks for posting it!  Like you, I have all sorts of music (including one or two of those "100 best classical pieces" and "99+ classical pieces" collections), but having it through an app with the additional info looks cool. And heck, for 99 cents, worth a look-see.   I haven't bothered to download any music to my Firefly yet anyway, so this would be a start of sorts...


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I use TuneIn with an internet connection to stream about any internet station in the world. Many classical, rock etc stations.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll give it a go for 99C, if its pants I'll just go back to spotify


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, for 99 cents you can't go wrong.  It will be great on our driving trip. Leaving in a couple of days.


----------

